# צירוף כבול‎



## solysombra

מישהו מכיר את המושג הזה, בלשון, צירוף כבול? אני יודעת מה זה, אבל איך אומרים "צירוף כבול" בשפה אחרת?  אנגלית, או ספרדית, או צרפתית... או...  ייי

תודה רבה!


----------



## Nunty

אולי זה set phrase?​​


----------



## amikama

Or "fixed expression"? 


(Is there a difference between "set phrase" and "fixed expression"?)


----------



## Nunty

I _think_ "set phrase" and "fixed expression" are the same thing. Maybe AE/BE?


----------



## solysombra

שלום לכן! תודה רבה על ההצעות, אני מנסה לבדוק מהו  הביטוי המתאים, אבל האנגלית שלי לא משהו, אז זה ייקח לי זמן... ייי


----------



## Nunty

אני אשאל בפורום האנגלי ואדווח לכם.


----------



## solysombra

Nun-Translator said:


> אני אשאל בפורום האנגלי ואדווח לכם.


תודה! ייי


----------



## Nunty

בסדר, העלתי את העניין כאן.


----------



## Nunty

קבלנו תשובה, אבל אני לא בטוחה שזאת התשובה שאתה מחפש. הוצע המונח idiom לפי האתר הזה: 
http://www.qmul.ac.uk/~mlw058/linggloss.htm

האם התשובה מספקת?​


----------



## Flaminius

Sorry my Hebrew and typing thereof is not really good.  Let me transcribe....

Hinne she-ne'emar `al "idiom" be-sfat Anglit u-be-sfat `ivrit;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiom
http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/אידיום

Be-Idiom, sakh shel kol ha-mil'im betokho lo' jachol livnot et ha-mashma`ut shel ha-shlemut.  Dugma be-Anglit;
to put up with: endure; nimshakh.

Nir'e li she-"set phrase" o "fixed expression", hem lo' dom'im le-"idiom" be-resheg aqademit.  Hinne katuv be-Wikipedia;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Set_phrase

Dugma be-Anglit;
rugged individualism  ze nakhon.
aval tough individualism, ze lo' nakhon.


----------



## Nunty

I would have agreed with you, Flaminius, but the link that Ken posted over in EO is more authoritative than Wikipedia, with all due respect. Let's wait and see what sun-and-shade (solysombra) and amikama have to say.


----------



## amikama

I've searched the Academia's Hebrew Term Database, but unfortunately I found only צירוף, which is translated as "phrase". No צירוף כבול, no "set phrase"...


----------



## Nunty

נזכרתי בימים הרחוקים של לימודיי באוניברסיטה בקליפורניה. בין השאר לימדתי אנגלית למתכוננים ל-TOEFL. אם זכרוני לא מטעני (ויש סיכוי לא מבוטל שהוא כן, בגילי!), לימדנו גם idioms שהיו למעשה צירופים כבולים.​


----------



## Aoyama

"צירוף כבול" : in french = expression reçue ?


----------



## solysombra

שאלתי את השאלה הזאת בפורום של "רק ספרדית", ואל תשאלו איך הסתבכתי. למדתי המון, הכרתי המון מונחים ברטוריקה ובתורת הלשון, אבל לא השתכנעתי. לא מצאתי מקבילה ממש. אולי זה משהו אופייני לעברית, שיש לה נטיעה לבנות צירופים כבולים כמו בית-ספר, צמר-גפן, ו... פתאום אני כבר לא יודעת מה זה צירוף כבול אפילו בעברית. תודה לכולם! ייי


----------



## Nunty

האם *בית-ספר* ו-*צמר-גפן *אכן צירופים כבולים? עד כמה שאני זוכרת סמיכות וצירוף כבול אינם אותו הדבר. אבל קחו את זה בערבון מוגבל: זה שנות דור לא למדתי דקדוק...


----------



## Benjamin_

Seems to me that words like בית-ספר exist in english, for example "railroad".

They are known simply as "compound words", "mots composés" in french.

Benjamin


----------



## solysombra

Nun-Translator said:


> האם *בית-ספר* ו-*צמר-גפן *אכן צירופים כבולים? עד כמה שאני זוכרת סמיכות וצירוף כבול אינם אותו הדבר. אבל קחו את זה בערבון מוגבל: זה שנות דור לא למדתי דקדוק...


 
קודם כל, אמרתי כבר שהסתבכתי, ואני כבר לא יודעת כלום, אבל "בית ספר" זו לא סתם סמיכות, כי לא מדובר סתם בבית של הספר, אלא במוסד לימודי. כמו ש"צמר גפן" הוא לא סתם הצמר של הגפן. אבל פתאום בא לי לחזור להתחלה ולברר מה זה צירוף כבול... ייי


----------



## Nunty

solysombra said:


> קודם כל, אמרתי כבר שהסתבכתי, ואני כבר לא יודעת כלום, אבל "בית ספר" זו לא סתם סמיכות, כי לא מדובר סתם בבית של הספר, אלא במוסד לימודי. כמו ש"צמר גפן" הוא לא סתם הצמר של הגפן. אבל פתאום בא לי לחזור להתחלה ולברר מה זה צירוף כבול... ייי


גם אני. כבר לא יודעת כלום.
​


----------



## maxl

The term you're looking for is: collocation.


----------



## solysombra

תודה רבה! ייי
Thank you very much! Can you give some examples?


----------

